
Great Entrepreneurs' Secret: Smarts, Guts, and Luck - peter123
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/tjan/2009/03/great-entrepreneurs-secret-sma.html
======
trevelyan
This is quite well-written. I like his quoted description of the entrepreneur
as "not worrying about the resources they lack, but about the resourcefulness
required to get the big idea done." Seductively complimentary.

That said, I'm skeptical the first-order problem is really keeping a sense of
the "big idea". Grand ambition is not uncommon - look at the amount of
armchair quarterbacking that happens on this site alone. I think most
organizations have a definite sense of possibility and fail more from an
inability to either manage change, or to connect their ambitions to the more
prosaic reality of the paying market.

